# L.I. CRUST FEST 2012



## dysdysdystroi (Jul 8, 2012)

ALL AGES CRUST/METAL SHOW + VEGAN BBQ!
Macaroni salad, veggie burgers, veggie dogs!
$10 ENTRY AND 10 GREAT BANDS
1 PM Doors/ 1:30 first band
Shawn of Warfear and No More Victim's birthday!
Right by the Bablyon train station

Mother Brain (LI Metal/ Grind)
Warfear (LI grindcore)
Consumption(members of Oil Tanker/CT. Crust)
M.A.D. (Brooklyn/LI warcrust) 
No More Victims (LI crust/grind) 
Skelptarsis (NYC hardcore/metal) 
Exshitstence (Pa. Crust) 
Schmuck (LI Grindcore/powerviolence)
Broken Sterotype (Bellmore Punk Rock)

http://www.facebook.com/events/314234132004356/

JULY 29TH, ACAB!!!


----------

